# Rough Idle, Bogs, Can't get out of it's own way



## openandy (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a 1995 4x4 HB V6 with and automatic. I have 223,800 miles on it. Out driving, I stopped , turned off the car. About 20 minutes later I started the car. The idle was real rough, the RMP's were jumping from 0 to 2000 and it felt like it would stall. I put it into drive abd the car coughed, sputtered, I could smell the gas but the harder I stepped on the gas the more it bogged. After waiting about an hour, the car started fine and i drove it home. No engine lights came on.
Lately when I am highway driving, if i get on it, as the RPM's approach 3000 the car hesitates and will continue unless I either let up on the gas pedal or push it past the 3000 mark.
95% of my driving is highway; I don't beat on my truck! Oil changes are regular at every 3000 miles, that's every month and a half for me. Tune ups are every spring. Friends have said it sounds like an intake problem; but is it air or fuel? Is it a computer sensor or something mechanical?
I'm shooting for 300,000 miles; can anyone help me to achieve my goal? 

Andrew


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

My truck just started doing the same thing....but after a week of this...now it gets worse. Now, if I get in to any stop and go traffic it starts spuddering at anything but idle. NOT GOOD. No engine lights, and if I leave it off for an hour or so, its fine.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

clean out gas tank .
clear strainer and replace fuel filter..


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I really doubt that's the problem if it happened all at once.

Check your MAF sensor wiring plug and clean the MAF sensor while you're there. The wiring plug is notorious for actually hitting the underside of the hood in some cases and causing sudden idle or driveability problems. 

Start it up, open the hood and see if wiggling the wiring makes it idle any differently. Here's a link on where it is and what it looks like, as well as how to clean it.

How-to: Cleaning your MAF Sensor - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association


----------



## openandy (Dec 21, 2007)

Bad choice of words; it didn't just start happening, but lately it has gotten worse. Ok, I went to the link, I Cleaned the MAF sensor and jiggled the wires. I took it out for a spin and all seemed ok until i got on it an it started happening again. As long as kept it under 40, I was fine. Also, when the car was stopped, I heard the fuel pump and when the car was off I heard the pump, it was real loud. 
Is it possible the fuel pump is acting up?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u did not listen to me the first time..

why should i repeat myself..?


----------



## openandy (Dec 21, 2007)

*95 pick up runs rough...Fuel?*

The fuel filter was changed when I had the tune up done about two weeks ago; I had the problem before that and I'm still having the problem. Ok; I have not cleaned out the fuel tank nor did I clean out the strainer; those two tasks are next. Is there anything else it could be or should this fix it?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if in fact the fuel tank is dirty then you will have to re -replace the fuel filter.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Check your error codes. 

The on-board computer is storing info, every time the engine has trouble. You can find the instructions for this check in your owners manual, or search this forum. 

I agree with your friends on the intake problem theory; I am guessing that it's too much fuel. Load up the gas tank with fuel injector cleaner, they might be stuck open.

veesix


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

What is it with you and the the fuel tank guessing game, zanegrey? I've NEVER seen Nissan truck tank problems cause rough idle.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

sometimes i feel like a nut ,sometimes i don't..


----------



## openandy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Rough Idle.*

I want to thank everybody for their great input with the rough idle, bogging and can't get out of it's own way problems. I brought it to a Pennsylvania-hick mechanic and he said it's the speed sensor and the tranny:lame:; that was wrong but still cost me $30!
I brought it to another mechanic and I told him to drive it around a bit; he said after driving it around all the problems started. It led him to the distributer; actually a small magnetic disc; it has something to do with the pickups? Anyway, he changed out the Dist. with a used one for about $200; it's been three days and so far so good.

once again thanks very much for all your help


----------

